# Broadheads Revisited



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

There was a discussion some time back about broadheads. I am too sorry to go back and look it up. Figured I would start a new one. 

I have been hunting with Montec G5 heads for the past couple of seasons. Worked great. I could not get them as sharp this years as I wanted to. I decided to try a new head. Went to Walmarket and picked up a pack of Muzzy MX3. Muzzy has been around for years and years and years. So I figured they would work well. Came home and put them together and put them on my bolts and put them in the quiver. 

Decided to check out some reviews of the MX3 Muzzys. Out of 68 reviews on Basspro.com I found a couple that rated them poorly. 99% rated them 5 out of 5. Here is one that gave a lower rating:

"This year I shot a doe early bowseason. Although I knew i hit her at least one lung I elected to let her layover night since it was cold that day. When I went in the next morning to look for her I was thinking it would be a nice easy track. When I was finished and finally found her I had nearly walked 2 miles."

What does that review tell you? It tells me that he made a piss poor shot on the doe and she ran 2 miles suffering like hell. I doubt I would post that. He needs more practice and to quit blaming his bad shot on the broadheads.


Here is another:

"I bought these broadheads a couple of weeks before opening weekend. Very sharp, but I cannot get them to fly like a field tip. I keep a tight pattern 4 inches right and 2 inches low and the arrow always seems to whip just a bit. Decent price just not reliable."

What does it tell you? It tells me that he has a bow that needs tuning. Also tells me he should start shooting his bow long before a couple of weeks prior to the start of season.
Probably end up crippling a deer or two.

It is not just Muzzy heads. Some broadheads didn't shoot well in my bow. There are hundreds of different heads on the market. Most any current broadhead will do what you need them to do. But if you read the reviews there will be a few people to say they are the worst head on the market today and it will not kill a deer.
Most of the time it is user error. Lack of practice, misjudgment in yardage or poor tracking skills.

What are you shooting this season and why???
I am shooting Muzzy MX3 and I also picked up a pack of Carbon Express mechanical heads at Walmarket. May sneak one of them out before the end of the season. Both heads fly just like my field points. If they didn't I would either tune my bow or pick a new head. 

Years ago I had a issue of getting Muzzy 4 blades to fly straight. I gave them to a guy that had no problems with them. 

Darin


----------



## jamesvafisher (Jul 4, 2010)

Tru-Fire switchblades for me.


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

My favorite broadhead is the Rocket Steelhead 4 blade 100 grain. Can't find them anymore. Shot the 3 blade with good results but I prefer the 4 blade. It is a mechanical. 

Montec G5, Thunderhead, Rocket and various other heads has served me well over the years. Satellite used to make a good one that I shot my first few deer with. Don't make it anymore or I can't find them. If I like the Muzzy I think I will stay with them. They have been around forever and their heads have killed untold numbers of animal. I hate it when I find something I like and they quit making it or change it to the point I hate it. 

Shot a nice buck in velvet years ago with a Steelforce head and I hit is just behind the front shoulder and it went thru and stuck in the opposite shoulder. Deer ran off and the blades busted up. I found the arrow with part of the head still attached. Never found the deer. I may have jumped it up on my way back to the truck to get a flash light and wait a while before taking up the track. Foudn where it beded down but got up and ran off. Followed blood for about 150 yards and it quit on the edge of a field. Hated that. Can't blame it on anyone but me. Bow did it's job. Broadhead did it's job. I screwed something up. Just not sure what. 

Darin


----------



## SNDFLEE (Sep 8, 2010)

I was shooting montecs last year and they did real good for me clean passthroughs shots but I could'nt get em as sharp as they should be either so.... I was watching a show on broadheads where this guy shot broadheads through a 55 gallon drum. It was no comparison between the Swacker and the rest of them it was amazing how the other ones fell apart and the Swacker went in and stuck in the other side of the barrel. So I saw a special on em at Hank Parkers website two packs of three for $34 so I hooked up. I have'nt had a chance to stick a deer yet but they sure fly well look forward for the ultimate test with em. They have them both in 100 and 125 grain as well. I might add this is a last chance for a mechanical then it's back to cut on contact for me, really don't know what I'm doin fooln with these stay tuned? 
Hey Finger Mullet that test with the heads through the barrel was an example of exactly what that head did in your deer and these Swackers will stay together and keep doin their job and not break apart. When the guy explained on the video his design compared to the others made sense to me anyway like I say we'll see......


----------



## Tater639 (Apr 6, 2011)

I have Thunderhead 100 Grain, 3 Blades. I haven't seen a deer since I have been hunting with a bow, so can't tell you how they do. All I know is the old man I work with who typically only hunts trophy Bucks unless he is killing a doe for a needy family or the shelter recommended them and gave me some of his. The have been true to flight in nailing the styrofoam target!


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

If you can't get a deer in front of you by October send me a pm. I may can help...... Mooresville is only about an hour and a half away from Asheboro.

I think I will sleep in in the morning and go see my father. He has lung cancer and COPD. Also having some sort of eye issue this week. Tomorrow afternoon I have a date with a whole heard. Gotta get the truck bloody again.

Darin


----------



## SNDFLEE (Sep 8, 2010)

Hey tater, Thunderhead is a great broadhead I actually feel bad I did'nt mention it earlier especially since it was the first broadhead I shot years ago! They were built a little different but still an awesome head. You should just make sure you put new blades in the heads after target shooting and before you hunt. Practice,practice and good luck, SNDFLEE


----------



## Tater639 (Apr 6, 2011)

I appreciate that Mullet, I will def. Take you up on that as my area to hunt is limited and usually only if I can 
tag along with someone! I will keep that in mind Flee. I wanted to use mechanicals, but I hear they can be troublesome when it counts. Thought fixed would keep it simple.


----------



## SNDFLEE (Sep 8, 2010)

You got a good set up with what you're shooting now all you have to do is practice your profiency. Good luck, SNDFLEE


----------



## SNDFLEE (Sep 8, 2010)

Hey Mullet& Tater, that video I saw on the broadheads can be seen at Swacker.com. Pretty interesting, SNDFLEE


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

I know a guy that uses nothing but those Muzzy's and his homemade blades for his traditional gear and I've seen the blood trails of both...they do dang fine. The trick is shot placement and he has shot 1 deer over 20 yards in his 35 years of bow hunting.


----------



## SNDFLEE (Sep 8, 2010)

You are exactly right SHOT PLACEMENT is the key! You put ANYTHING through both lungs and let the air out of it and it ain't goinn far.


----------



## sparky27 (Jul 8, 2008)

got a set of rage mechanicals and am scratching my head on the sharpness. the thunderheads i am using are wicked sharp and very easily tunable to fly the arrow straight. i have two of each in my quiver. FYI, suffolk has entered the urban archery season this year for does only so get out now if you can.


----------



## GreenFord (Apr 11, 2009)

I used Thunderheads for years and really liked them. Never had any issues and they flew great.


----------



## SNDFLEE (Sep 8, 2010)

Can't go wrong with either of the time tested muzzies or thunderheads! If you do your job as far as shot placement they will do theirs.


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

Wonder how some of the mechanicals would hold up to a spine shot? Or a direct shoulder hit? 

Darin


----------



## SNDFLEE (Sep 8, 2010)

Hey Mullet, watch that video on Swacker.com and tell me what you think? I think the Swacker would just fine according to the video. I would be interested in what you think. They actually show woops i'll shut up don't want to spoil it for ya!


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

2 blade, cut on contact blades like zwickey or magnus stingers and be done with it.


Too many people buy into the hype and over thing it.


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

Zwickey or magnus stingers can't work. They are old and new is better than old. New and improved. Just kidding Treed. There is a bunch of hype in everything these days. But pretty much all modern broadheads will get the job done. From $50 for 3 to $15 for 6. All will kill. Shoot what you want. 

I am back to Muzzy. Have worked pretty well so far. 

Darin


----------



## SNDFLEE (Sep 8, 2010)

One thing about those Magnus broadheads is you can send em back every year and they will sharpen them to factory specs for free! I got a buddy who shoots em sends the used ones to be sharpened and they send him new ones back!


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

Almost tried the Carbon Express mechanicals tonight. Me and my youngest had our pick of 3 big does and a fawn. Decided to just watch them tonight. Well, I decided and he about almost had a hissy fit wanting me to kill one of them. He has school tomorrow. It was 7:30pm and I figured if I shot one I would have to wait 30 minutes then find it, drag it out and then get home to skin it. Maybe on Saturday when we don't have to get up so early.

Darin


----------



## SNDFLEE (Sep 8, 2010)

That's awesome mullet glad you and your youngin got to get out! I remember back when I worked and pretty much had the same decision, shoot wait at least half hour track blah blah get home 1o am and have to get up! Sometimes lettn em go is the best after all things are weighed out! Sick em on saturday!!!!!!!!


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

SNDFLEE said:


> One thing about those Magnus broadheads is you can send em back every year and they will sharpen them to factory specs for free! I got a buddy who shoots em sends the used ones to be sharpened and they send him new ones back!


And as long as you don't physically lose them....they'll send new ones to replace damaged ones. No questions asked!


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

Can you still buy them?? I don't ever seen them anymore.

Darin


----------



## SNDFLEE (Sep 8, 2010)

Good ole cabelas has em last time I looked.


----------



## SNDFLEE (Sep 8, 2010)

Yeah just double checked for ya. They are in the cabelas archery catalog.


----------



## topwater1pro (Oct 7, 2009)

the montec G5 is suppose to be one of the best fixed blades on the market. I use there stone to re-sharpen and it seems to do the trick.
have killed deer with a rage 2 blade as well - both shoot identical from my bow. Much to my suprise - a friend switched to Montec after 15 years of using thunderhead - the quality of thunderheads is diminishing - as told to us by local archery shop


----------



## Tater639 (Apr 6, 2011)

I went to the local Bow Shop (Hangout) yesterday and listened to a few people talk about the NAP Spitfires. As they were talking, people were coming in buying them without looking at others (And not in the conversation to be swayed). Shop tech said they couldn't keep them on the shelf hardly. Since I had another hour wait on my break to requalify with firearms for work, I youtubed them. One guy did a test on a variety of fixed and mechanical. I have been shooting the Thunderheads and was disappointed to see they performed less than I thought they would for penetration and energy on impact. These Spitfires weren't first (Trophy Ridge Meat Seekers were), but they were in the top 5. So I bought a pack of them plus it had a $10 rebate. When ever I see a deer and get a shot, I'll let you know how they did!


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

Are the Spitfires the ones with the blade retention clips? If so I have read reports that they have a delayed opening on deer. The guy that wrote the report said they he removed teh retention clips and used rubberbands. Said they opened much quicker with the rubber band instead of the clips.

I have no experience with them just passing on what I read.

Thanks!

Darin


----------



## Tater639 (Apr 6, 2011)

I'm sure they have something like that. I liked them due to not having the bands or rings, so I may just leave it as is unless nothing is happening with them.


----------



## Tater639 (Apr 6, 2011)

Used the Spitfires on my first Doe yesterday morning. Picked out the biggest of 8 about 20 yards out. Using an old Hoyt Striker Bow, my buddy who was 50 ft away said it sounded like a car hitting a deer. I thought I missed her from the sound, it sounded like it hit a deep pocket in the creek bank. She laid about 20 yards away around the corner with a 4 inch hole on the outside. Entry wasn't massive, but it was a pass through like a baseball on the otherside. I am def. convinced on these now! Flew straight like a field tip without any issue of premature opening.


----------



## SNDFLEE (Sep 8, 2010)

Congradulations on your deer!


----------

